# Arturia Analog Lab V (after 5.5 update) VST instantly crashes Reaper (6.57)



## JimDiGritz (May 12, 2022)

New Arturia Analog Lab V (after 5.5 update) instantly crashes Reaper (6.57) as soon as it tries to load.

The project worked yesterday before the most recent Analog Lab V 5.5 update.

I've tried to load Analog Lab V 5.5 as an FX in a new project and Reaper also crashes.

I can run standalone, and no other settings/updates have happened since yesterday.

I've raised a ticket, just wondered if anyone else has this issue!


----------



## JimDiGritz (May 12, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> New Arturia Analog Lab V (after 5.5 update) instantly crashes Reaper (6.57) as soon as it tries to load.
> 
> The project worked yesterday before the most recent Analog Lab V 5.5 update.
> 
> ...


It's the VST3 that's the problem. I've swapped out to VST2 fx and it works


----------



## liquidlino (May 12, 2022)

I have latest reaper on win10 latest updates, with updated labs v, works fine as vst3. And the new pigments update is good, speeds up loading times and opening FX window time.


----------

